# My new Chariot



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

Been on this forum for a while now but can actually say i have a GTR now, hope you like.

Would also like to thank Rick at endless, sohaib at SB performance and a massive thanks to Marc at top spec for helping in my search for an R32 GTR. Even though i sourced the car elsewhere these guys were great, especially Marc who tried in vein to find me one that met my very strict and almost impossible criterea. Cheers.

Hope these photo's work, they were all taken when the car was in japan but are far better than owt i can do with my phone.










































































































Spec is

RB26 N 124 U (Engine block and internals) 
N1 piston/rings 
N1 Rods 
N1 Oil pump 
N1 water pump 
Engine fully Balanced by Nissan 
TRUST metal head gasket 1.2mm 
TRUST strengthening valve springs 
TRUST T517Z turbine kit 
TRUST actuators 
TOMEI Pon cams R IN/EX250 lift 9.15 
TRUST adjustment type cam pulley 
TOMEI extreme stainless steel exhaust manifold 
TOMEI extreme stainless steel extension pipe 
TOMEI oil pan baffle plate 
TRUST clear timing belt cover 
TRUST timing belt 
TRUST suction kit 
TRUST aluminium pulley kit 
TRUST oil filler cap 
ESSENTIAL oil catch tank 
TRUST type R 3 layer type intercooler 
TRUST intercooler piping 
TRUST oil cooler kit 
TRUST all aluminium 3 layer type radiator 
ESSENTIAL radiator air reservoir tank 
ESSENTIAL radiator cap 
SAMCO silicon radiator hose 
NISMO 600cc fuel injector 
TRUST fuel delivery line 
NISMO bulk fuel pump 
NISMO fuel pressure regulator 
EARLS stain mesh fuel line 
TRUST air lynx x2 
NISMO bulk air flow meter x2 
NISMO Plenum 
TRUST front pipe 
KAKIMOTO muffler 

Other parts changed at the time of engine build: 
SAMCO silicon power steering hose kit 
SAMCO heater hose kit 
SAMCO silicon blow-by hose kit 
Brand-new air conditioner (all new parts condenser..etc) 

Suspension: 
CUSCO Coilovers 
CUSCO stabilizer 
NISMO A arm (rear lower arm) 
NISMO rear upper arm (front side) 
NISMO rear upper arm (rear side) 
ESSENTIAL rear member collar 
TRUST front tower bar 
TRUST rear tower bar 

Drive train: 
OS cross mission 
OS twin plate clutch 
OS input shaft 
TRUST mission centre plate 
NISMO stain mesh clutch line 
NISMO rear LSD 

Interior: 
ESSENTIAL original present car adjusting CPU 
TRUST PROFEC-B SPEC2 boost controller 
TRUST turbo timer 
RECARO SR-3 all black left and right 2 leg 
NARDI steering wheel 
NISMO shift knob

Brakes: 
BREMBO F50 front brakes 
ESSENTIAL original 355mm 2 piece front rotor 
EARLS stainless steel mesh hose 
N1 brake master cylinder (ABS less) From R34 N1

Exterior 
NISMO bumper duct 
RAYS VOLK TE37 bronze 17 inch 9J+15


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

the radios isnt to my liking......

But tis a lovely car mate, seen this for sale on Pistonheads, looks an absolute minter!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## UK_SPAWN (Nov 25, 2007)

awesome colour


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

Lovely car, really like the colour


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Global Auto ? 

Great car !

How did those brakes fit under 17", could you do some pictures up close ?


----------



## moffett (Nov 12, 2007)

lovely lovely car matey, Harlow?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks lovely and tidy mate....you bought the best model too, enjoy


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello mate. Lovely car. You beat me to it. Was gonna buy this one but you beat me. I ended up buying the drag spec 32gtr. 
Hope you enjoy, its one sexy lookin car, and is immaculate.:thumbsup:
Hope to see you about.:thumbsup:


----------



## dazzler22 (Feb 20, 2007)

Now that is pretty!

very nice! in amazing condition by the looks of it too!

Cheers
Dazzler


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

fantastic car, great condition, cost?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

That is one beautiful car!


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

That is one beautiful clean car! What a clean & tidy engine bay. Good luck.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

One of the cleanest R32s I've ever seen.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

That truly is one of the most beautiful and cleanest R32 I have ever seen.


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

NISMO-GTR said:


> the radios isnt to my liking......
> 
> But tis a lovely car mate, seen this for sale on Pistonheads, looks an absolute minter!!!!!:thumbsup:


You'll be pleased to know the radio has been changed by the previos owner...
Can't fu88ing hear it though.


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

moffett said:


> lovely lovely car matey, Harlow?


It was a harlow car, i'm the second uk owner


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

moffett said:


> lovely lovely car matey, Harlow?


It was a harlow car, i'm the second uk owner

Zell, i'll try and get some pictures up over the weekend for you, though my camera is poor.

ShaggyR32GTR, don't know if it was me but hope you're happy with the one you got?

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone, i wasn't sure about the colour as was looking for grey or black but the spec just blew me away.


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

*brakes*










Hope to get her down the 1/4 mile soon but every time i take her out get paranoid about new noises and clunkier feeling gear changes, or is it just in my head.


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

My god, that has to be the nicest R32 i've seen in ages! Congrats, and the spec sure is up with the looks of her. Nice R32 
Good luck in the new ownership! :thumbsup:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

[/QUOTE]Hope to get her down the 1/4 mile soon but every time i take her out get paranoid about new noises and clunkier feeling gear changes, or is it just in my head.[/QUOTE]

The being paranoid happens to all off us at some point,but most get it after breaking something expensive :runaway:
But on the otherhand it's also good; now you'll probably be a little esier on her :flame:


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

good spec there 

how much boost do you run ? boost on dyno run?


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

WOW I dont think you could have found a more complete r32 than that!


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

welcome to the 32gtr club ....

thats one nice looking car ...i'm blown away by how clean it is ..enjoy it ..


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

What a absolutely stunning R32, It suits that colour perfect and has a really nice spec.! 

Be good too it and enjoy it as much as you can! :thumbsup:


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

tuRBy said:


> good spec there
> 
> how much boost do you run ? boost on dyno run?


It runs about 1.25 on the high setting but think this is about the safe limit. 

Thanks again for the comments guys, glad you all like it. I must note though that its not quite in the nick it appears to be, there's some micro blistering esp on bonnet and one wheel has been slightly kerbed before my ownership. Had to have a few bits of paint done when i got her and a new left hand air vent. Apart from that the only real plans are to change the steering wheel and fit engine damper and an earthing kit as i've heard this helps smooth out idle. Maybe a mappable ecu but this will be next summer cos i need all my spare cash for petrol!


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, she looks fab to me and i'd be more than happy to own that car!!
Dave.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

normally the r34 my favourite gtr but every so often someone comes along with a really clean looking r32 (like this one) and it makes me think otherwise.

great car, congrats.


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

damn these endless chaps build and source some very nice cars, this one for example.. 

Such clean lines on it! Congrats


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

The car colour, wheel colour & type go together sooooo well. Beautiful, simply.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:Beautiful example you have there, nice spec also


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Best looking R32 ive seen, Lovely looking car mate

James.


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

just a couple of small updates, sorry about the poor picture quality but they're off my phone. Car is now completely debadged and sporting new gear, hand brake knobs and gaiters AND LOOKS NOTHING LIKE THE SAME COLOUR AS IN THE OTHER PHOTOS!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Debadged?  

That is perfect, I don't suggest you change a thing (Exterior-wise)


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Jesus! That looks like it came straight out of the factory! Very nice.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:

ShaggyR32GTR, don't know if it was me but hope you're happy with the one you got?


Hi mate, yeah i'm well happy wiv mine. should get her back in next couple of wks been avin some major engine mods ready for the drag strip £££££. lookin to enter hks series next yr but got alot of things to do getting up to regulations lol. 

Hope shes doin ya well, must admit thats one sexy lookin car mate, Ozz is a top guy, would recomend him to anyone. Hope to see ya about in it. Keep up da good wk.


----------



## rickwang2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

cleanest r32 ever seen, enjoy it!!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

it's been said already, but that is by far the nicest R32 I've ever seen. I've never been a fan of the color or wheels or R32's for that matter! but that does it for me big time!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

NICE  ... awesome looking car.

Damn, it looks like mine  ... I now have competition


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

Nice to see there's other clean r32s in that colour, bet you're glad you didn't sell her now.:bowdown1:


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

ratcapa said:


> Been on this forum for a while now but can actually say i have a GTR now, hope you like.
> 
> Would also like to thank Rick at endless, sohaib at SB performance and a massive thanks to Marc at top spec for helping in my search for an R32 GTR. Even though i sourced the car elsewhere these guys were great, especially Marc who tried in vein to find me one that met my very strict and almost impossible criterea. Cheers.
> 
> ...


Now with HKS F-CON fitted and mapped by Tweenierob.


----------



## wilton383 (May 2, 2008)

that is the balls very nice wagon


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome r32...really one of the nicest i have seen:chuckle:


----------

